# {MD5} Sonderzeichen?



## the rusher (23. September 2007)

Hallo allerseits

Für meine Java Applikation muss ich Passwörter die der Benutzer eingibt, mit MD5 Werten in einem LDAP-Verzeichnis vergleichen. Das Problem ist nun, dass mir phpLDAPAdmin (Frontend für die LDAP-Administration) irgendwie "komische" MD5-Werte genriert. Z.B. {MD5}X4eujG9=i etc. Meines Wissens hat ein MD5 Wert jedoch keine Sonderzeichen, oder?
Wie kann ich nun einen "normalen" MD5 Wert mit diesen "sonderzeichenverseuchten" MD5 Werten vergleichen?

Gruss rusher


----------



## Culebra (23. September 2007)

Hallo rusher,

könnte es sein, dass MD5 binär vorliegt und anschliessend mit z. B. Base64 als ASCII kodiert ist?

Grüsse...


----------

